# AZ Roofing Suppliers



## arizonaroofrescue (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi guys,
I am looking for recommendations on the best Arizona roofing supply businesses. Thanks!

Alan Monzon
Arizona Roof Rescue


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

ive been dealing with ABC roofing supply for years now and they bend over backwards for me. they have turned me onto a lot of work and there prices are good. service is great to. im in Mohave Valley, near bullhead city.


----------



## ne1469th (Feb 9, 2015)

*ABC Supply*

I can't get a break from them. Im not a huge contractor but its cheaper to buy from home depot. I only buy about 100 sq a month but hoping to get up to 700 sq by the summer time


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

how much they want for a square of dimensional shingles


----------

